# Ford 4630 p/s help needed



## mhg (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi everybody. I'm struggling with the power steering on a Ford 4630 w/MFD. Started out with a internal leak in the cylinder so I put in new seals which I've done several times over the years. It then would steer perfectly to the left but was slow to respond to the right and steering wheel would keep turning after wheels hit a full right turn and would drift back w/o steering wheel moving. Pulled it back apart, seals looked good so wondered if the rod was installed "backwards". Flipped rod around and it steers fine to the right but not left. What gives, cylinder damaged? I'm getting desperate, tractor needs to go back to work! Thanks MHG


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds like the seals still are bad in the one direction.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Seals backwards on one side?


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Seal is turned backwards.


----------

